# Nice TTs



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Where is that from?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wish I was a Marlboro tee shirt


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Are they xenons?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can see the pop up washers,


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I still dont like the grill although my objection is now that it isnt low enough.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is her face so bad and it was edited out?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Anyway chaps...I bet she is using plastic nipples. I guarantee you this as it is so hard to show so much even under a bra.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

careful! that could have been my eye!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Anyway chaps...I bet she is using plastic nipples. I guarantee you this as it is so hard to show so much even under a bra.


Just shows what a man of the world YOU are, eh, Nick? :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] got any more pics??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, dont i will need tissues.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> No, dont i will need tissues.


you can borrow mine...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

One of my favs


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You like silicon I see! Boing boing boing!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

vlastan said:


> You like silicon I see! Boing boing boing!


Hadn't noticed that TBH, I like her for her beautiful eyes


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > You like silicon I see! Boing boing boing!
> ...


She has eyes


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Too fake looking, sorry.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> Too fake looking, sorry.


 :wink: you made that up in case Lisa looks here


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I love her belly button and her flat belly as well as her perfect manicured nails!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Too fake looking, sorry.
> ...


Ahem... :lol: :roll:

Lisa has a lovely pair (she's put a bikini shot on here before, so I'm sure she won't mind me saying...)  but I'm not really a "tit man".  :-*

Definitely not fussed on plastic ones though.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


 :lol: well actually I'm not that fussed either, but I suppose I could learn to live with them - everyone has their faults after all :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> :lol: well actually I'm not that fussed either, but I suppose I could learn to live with them - everyone has their faults after all :roll:


Very true I meen one of her other faults would be she would have to be blind to take you up on on your offer :wink: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: well actually I'm not that fussed either, but I suppose I could learn to live with them - everyone has their faults after all :roll:
> ...


Maybe she has a penchant for freaks.   :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


I hope so I might have a chance


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> but I'm not really a "tit man".  :-*
> 
> Definitely not fussed on plastic ones though.


I _am_, but I agree on fake ones. Usually used by people who have something lacking in their self esteem.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

My best bits 

Those and my feet!

Though, If I was a man, I'd be a bum man.

LOL Little bit TMI


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

V's a bum man too! :lol:


----------

